# Filippo Ongaro: considerazioni sulla medicina e sui vaccini



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

Filippo Ongaro: considerazioni sulla medicina e sui vaccini
di Federico Povoleri

Nell'ambito del dibattito sui vaccini, desidero riportare alcune considerazioni del Dr. Filippo Ongaro, dottore e ricercatore conosciuto e stimato a livello internazionale, che ha pubblicato importantissime ricerche sul sistema immunitario.

Il Dottor Ongaro ha vissuto per molti anni all'estero, dove ha lavorato come medico degli astronauti presso l'agenzia spaziale europea (ESA). Si è occupato per anni dell'invecchiamento accelerato negli astronauti, sviluppando metodi di intervento per rallentarlo adottati sia dall' ESA che dalla NASA, dove ha lavorato a lungo presso il Johnson Space Center di Houston.

E' stato anche “Flight Surgeon” (medico d'equipaggio) presso il Gagarin Cosmonaut Training Center in Russia, dove tra il 2001 e il 2002 ha seguito con tale incarico il Colonnello Roberto Vittori, il primo italiano a volare con la navicella russa Soyuz.

Negli Stati Uniti ha perfezionato i suoi studi in Medicina Funzionale, Medicina Rigenerativa e Anti-Invecchiamento, ottenendo il diploma dell'American Board of Anti-Aging & Regenerative Medicine (ABAARM)

Il Dr. Ongaro è oggi Direttore Scientifico dell'Istituto di Medicina Rigenerativa e Anti-Aging (ISMERIAN). ...

... E' membro dell'Institute for Functional Medicine, dell'American Academy of Anti-Aging Medicine, dell'International Hormone Society e dell'American Association of Clinical Endocrinologists.

Nel Campo della ricerca il Dr. Ongaro collabora con enti nazionali ed esteri ,tra cui l'Istituto di Fisiologia Clinica del CNR e L'Institute for Biomedical Problems di Mosca.

Il Dr. Ongaro è anche coinvolto in MARS500, il primo progetto internazionale di ricerca focalizzato sulla preparazione del volo spaziale umano su Marte, esperimento che si svolge a Mosca tra il 2009 e il 2010.


Filippo Ongaro, nel suo libro: “Le 10 chiavi della salute” (Salus 2008), racconta che iniziò ad elaborare le prime idee su come utilizzare la medicina spaziale in ambito terrestre grazie ad un progetto chiamato “Spazio per la salute”, nel quale ebbe modo di confrontarsi con i medici russi e di comprendere il loro approccio medico-biologico, molto diverso da quello occidentale.

Ongaro passò molto tempo a decifrare vecchi studi ottenuti dagli ormai ultraottantenni autori russi, per comprendere il loro modo di lavorare che, nonostante la povertà dei mezzi, gli parve estremamente evoluto.

In seguito, la lunga permanenza in America gli permise di rielaborare queste esperienze alla luce dei sofisticatissimi mezzi di cui disponeva.

Nello spazio, dice Ongaro, il corpo umano invecchia a velocità drammatica. Un astronauta, in una missione di 6 mesi, perde la stessa quantità di materiale osseo che si perde sulla terra nei 10 anni che vanno dai 50 ai 60 anni di età. Nonostante questo, le competenze e le tecnologie sviluppate dai medici spaziali, come lo stesso Ongaro, permettono agli astronauti di permanere nello spazio per periodi molto lunghi, e fare ritorno a casa sani e salvi.

Ad un certo punto Ongaro iniziò a pernsare di applicare queste conoscenze a tutti gli esseri umani, e non solo al ristretto gruppo di astronauti per cui lavorava. Questo naturalmente comportava delle pesanti impìlicazioni di tipo etico, in una scienza che si preponga di sconfiggere l'invecchiamento, rispetto alle quali Ongaro presenta una serie di dati e considerazioni molto interessanti:

Secondo Ongaro gli argomenti demografici, da parte di coloro che dicono “finiremo per sovrappopolare il pianeta”, appaiono largamente ingiustificati. Considerando che 2.1 – 2.3 figli per coppia è il numero minimo necessario per mantenere la popolazione stabile, il pianeta rischia una riduzione drastica della popolazione a partire dal 2050. A livello globale, il numero di bambini nati per donna è diminuito da 5.02 nel 1950 a 2.65 nel 2005. In Europa, da 2.66 a 1.41. Negli USA, da 3.47 a 1.99. In Oceania da 3.87 a 2.30. In America Centrale da 6.38 a 2.66. In Sud America da 5.75 a 2.51 In Asia da 5.85 a 2.43. In Medio Oriente e Nord Africa, da 6.99 a 3.37. In Africa Sub Sahariana, da 6.7 a 5.53. Nel 2050 si prevede che la media mondiale per donna sia di 2.05 e che solo Medio Oriente e Africa avranno valori superiori a 2.

Anche la mancanza di cibo è un argomento debole di chi è contro interventi di prevenzione e cura dell'invecchiamento. Infatti la crescita della produzione di cibo è stata costantemente superiore alla crescita demografica, il che dimostra come la fame nel mondo sia un problema di errata distribuzione, e non di mancanza di cibo.

Se non sarà per ragioni etiche e scientifiche, sostiene Ongaro, la rivoluzione portata dalla medicina anti-invecchiamento attecchirà per ragioni economiche.

Negli Usa infatti il numero di persone affette da Alzheimer aumenterà dai 4 milioni di oggi a 16 milioni nel 2050. Globalmente i malati di Alzheimer saranno nel 2050 pari a 45 milioni e 3 malati su 4 saranno cittadini di un Paese Sviluppato.

Negli USA il costo attuale di questa malattia è di 80-100 miliardi di dollari, ma nel 2050 questa cifra supererà i mille miliardi di dollari, e stiamo parlando di una sola malattia.

Prolungare e migliorare la qualità della vita – secondo Ongaro - significa diminuire drasticamente i costi sociali e mantenere le persone attive fino a età più avanzate, mentre lasciare le cose come stanno vuol dire avere milioni di anziani allettati, non autosufficienti, tenuti in vita da mille terapie, sofferenti e tristi, senza alcuna aspettativa e nulla da godere della vita.

Tutti noi, medici e pazienti dobbiamo responsabilizzarci e rimboccarci le maniche – dice Ongaro - Si continuerà a morire lo stesso, ma si morirà in fretta come nei tempi antichi, per cause naturali e non dopo anni di sofferenza e mancanza di autonomia. Si morirà dignitosamente dopo 100, 120 o magari 150 anni passati in ottima salute. L'integrazione di ricerche epidemiologiche su larga scala con le scoperte in ambito genomico sta dando vita ad una nuova forma di medicina, una medicina assolutamente personalizzata che non punta semplicemente alla cura ma alla rigenerazione dell'organismo.

A questo punto del discorso citiamo direttamente il Dr. Ongaro, perchè  entrano in causa anche i vaccini:

“Sempre più frequentemente leggiamo di nuovi farmaci miracolosi, dei mirabolanti progressi della Medicina, di nuove tecnologie dal prezzo che fa rabbrividire ma che, così ci dicono, cambieranno per sempre il modo di fare diagnosi. Eppure qualcosa non quadra. Nonostante i grandi progressi di cui si vanta la scienza medica, la gente si ammala sempre di più e i costi dei servizi sanitari sono cresciuti costantemente fino a raggiungere una media del 10% del prodotto interno lordo, spinti dai prezzi dei farmaci ed esami diagnostici sempre più cari e dalla tendenza dei medici a seguire passivamente protocolli di diagnosi e cura sviluppati a tavolino per interessi economici più che scientifici.”

“Ma non è solo questo. Basta entrare in qualsiasi ospedale per vedere con i propri occhi come le persone continuino ad ammalarsi e a morire di malattie degenerative che possono essere prevenute e come la sofferenza del malato, il suo isolamento, e la sua emarginazione siano rimasti immobili rispetto all'evoluzione scientifica e tecnologica che ci circonda; evoluzione che da certamente più soddisfazione ad industrie e medici che ai malati...”

“...La correlazione tra progresso scientifico e qualità della vita, spesso tirata in ballo dalla stampa e dalla classe medica è purtroppo fragile se non del tutto infondata. L'allungamento della vita media, per esempio, è solo marginalmente legato al progresso medico degli ultimi 100 anni. Stiamo assistendo ad un vero e proprio collasso del modello medico corrente e dobbiamo urgentemente dare spazio a un nuovo modello che si concentri sull'uomo e non sulla malattia, in cui un medico torni ad ascoltare prima il malato e solo dopo la TAC o la risonanza. Un modello nel quale il medico trovi appagamento nel prendersi davvero cura della persona e non diventi né un tecnocrate né un distributore automatico di pillole...”

“...La pratica medica deve essere in grado di leggere con maggior critica e cautela ciò che emerge dagli studi clinici, oramai per ammissione degli stessi editori che li pubblicano, quasi completamente finanziati dalle industrie farmaceutiche...”

“...Ridurre ogni intervento medico ad un approccio farmacologico con l'alibi di una maggiore scientificità è in realtà una limitazione enorme all'introduzione di nuova scienza nella pratica clinica. In questo modo i medici hanno adottato una visione sempre più ristretta di salute e una iperspecializzazione quasi ossessiva che li ha trasformati da protettori del benessere in tecnici d'organo, ancora fedeli ad un modello ottocentesco scientificamente superato da decenni, che vede il corpo come una macchina o un motore, composto di singole parti ciascuna con un compito ben specifico.”

“Nelle antiche città elleniche, il singolo e più importante precetto era: “Prenditi cura di te stesso” e solo più tardi questo precetto si trasformò nel più noto: “Conosci te stesso”...”

“Platone suggerisce che la cura del sé vuol dire diventare il medico di se stesso. La cura del sé era definita da due tipi di pratiche: melete che comprendeva esercizi mentali e meditazione e Gymnasia che coinvolgeva il fisico...”

“L'unità mente corpo è dunque tanto alla radice della nostra cultura occidentale quanto di quella orientale ma secondo Focault, la nascita e l'affermarsi di una classe medica ridimensionò l'importanza delle “Tecnologie del sè” Ma secondo lo stesso Focault ci sono altre ragioni per cui la medicina di oggi è diventata quella che è; nella cristianizzazione del mediterraneo e durante l'evoluzione della cultura occidentale assistiamo a un progressivo trasferimento della verità dal sé al mondo esterno, dal dovere di prendersi cura di se stessi all'ascoltare attentamente i maestri in un costante sforzo di rinuncia.”

“E' qui che si apre la frattura con l'Oriente dove la ricerca personale e individuale del controllo su se stessi continua ad essere il perno della fede e dove non si è creato un confine invalicabuile tra mente e corpo.”

“Il passare da una cura del sé personale e attiva ad un più passivo seguire regole esterne pone dei rischi enormi nel momento in cui i sistemi che governano le regole sociali collassano e si disintegrano e gli interessi economici prevalgono sull'etica...”

“...L'individuo è pericolosamente sotto il controllo altrui, privato di punti di riferimento credibili. E andando a scavare un po' a fondo, si scopre che le fondamenta stesse di questa medicina sono corrose e vacillanti.”

“Le statistiche vengono menomate di dati importanti, costruite a tavolino per sottolineare ciò che si vuole venga messo in risalto e per far sparire ciò che disturba. Perfino i grandi progressi della medicina, costantemente citati come testimonianza inequivocabile del suo successo, sono molto meno eclatanti di quello che ci viene detto e legati più al miglioramento delle condizioni igieniche che alle cure mediche.”

“La diminuzione della turbecolosi, per esempio, cominciò molto prima dell'identificazione del bacillo di Koch, quella della polmonite molto prima dell'introduzione degli antibiotici e quella della gastrointerite semplicemente grazie a una nutrizione migliore e ad un più attento controllo dei cibi.

“Queste malattie non furono affatto sconfitte dalla medicina, ma da una migliore organizzazione sociale e igienica e dalla nascita di una catena alimentare controllata.”

“Le vaccinazioni, quindi, sono un altro pilastro immaginario della medicina di oggi in cui la disinformazione è addirittura allarmante anche perchè a subirne le conseguenze sono bambini di pochi mesi. I vaccini che sono uno dei pochi farmaci per cui inspiegabilmente non viene richiesta dai governi una vera validazione clinica, non sono affatto responsabili della sparizione delle malattie infettive che erano per lo più in calo molto prima della loro introduzione.”

“Se poteva esservi un senso nelle vaccinazioni in certi periodi storici e contesti sociali, oggi nella maggior parte dei casi nei Paesi sviluppati i rischi superano di molto i benefici. E i rischi non sono quasi nulli, come si ostinano a sostenere molti medici e le aziende sanitarie per cui essi lavorano. I rischi e i danni da vaccini sono moltissimi e ben documentati nella maggior parte dei Paesi avanzati e sono correlati all'aumentare drammatico dell'incidenza di malattie croniche come diabete mellito, tiroiditi, autismo, allergie e asma oltre a danni gravi di tipo neurologico come la morte improvvisa in culla.”

“L'atteggiamento di assoluto e generalizzato sostegno della classe medica nei confronti dei vaccini è la conseguenza di una colossale disinformazione sostenuta dalle Case Farmaceutiche con la complicità di governi ed enti di controllo, allo scopo di alimentare un business da centinaia di milioni di euro l'anno. Un business che cresce sulla paura indotta nei genitori di queste piccole creature ignare, con un sistema immunitario immaturo a cui vengono iniettate 6-7 o più agenti infettivi insieme. Che base scientifica potrà mai avere questa procedura? Manca non soltanto di dati a sostegno, ma sopratutto di buon senso. Come si può pensare che un sistema immunitario immaturo possa reagire positivamente a numerosi agenti patogeni in parallelo? Evenienza impossibile in natura e per la quale il sistema immunitario del bambino non è preparato.”

“Allora prima di farvi convincere da un grafico che mostra la diminuita incidenza di una malattia infettiva a partire dall'introduzione del vaccino, fatevi mostrare la stessa curva, purchè comprenda i dati precedenti l'introduzione stessa. Non una curva su 30 anni per esempio ma su 100.
Allora vedrete che quelle curve sono menomate in quanto sono stati tolti i dati precedenti che mostrano come quella malattia infettiva (tutte in realtà) stava già scomparendo ben prima del vaccino.”

“Del resto, come ho detto prima, basterebbe che i medici avessero la volontà di andare a cercare i dati direttamente nella letteratura originale. Perfino l'Organizzazione Mondiale della Sanità (OMS) ha ammesso per esempio che il vaiolo non è affatto stato sconfitto dal vaccino. Nel 1977 in una relazione ufficiale della Direzione Generale del Comitato Esecutivo dell'OMS relativa al programma di lotta contro il vaiolo si trovano le seguenti affermazioni: “Durante la lotta decennale per l'eliminazione del vaiolo è emerso che il vaiolo può diffondersi anche in una popolazione completamente vaccinata. Pertanto si è adottata un'altra strategia: le vaccinazioni di massa sono state sostituite da un monitoraggio e da un trattamento mirato della malattia”. Poco dopo l'OMS definì la vaccinazione antivaiolosa un provvedimento non etico che può avere effetti negativi sulla persona vaccinata e su coloro che sono a stretto contatto con lei.”

“Tutto ciò non significa che i vaccini siano sempre sbagliati o non funzionino ma solo che non sono affatto la soluzione miracolosa che ci hanno fatto credere, non sono affatto privi di rischi e i benefici vanno valutati caso per caso, con un approccio personalizzato che non viene assolutamente praticato. Ma ancora oggi, in particolare in Italia, se un medico dichiara di fronte a colleghi le sue perplessità sulla pratica vaccinale e ancora di più sul calendario che prevede sempre più vaccinazioni e sempre più precoci, viene etichettato come uno che diffama la scienza.”

“Del resto l'interesse dell'industria nei confronti dei vaccini è enorme per i ricavi che si possono facilmente ottenere. Basti pensare che il costo a livello nazionale per i 12 vaccini pediatrici proposti dalle nostre ASL, con relativi richiami è di oltre 700 milioni di euro. Ecco perchè si semina sempre più paura e si propongono sempre più vaccini ed ecco perchè, se sono 4 i vaccini obbligatori (anti-difterico, anti-tetanico, anti-epatitico B, antipoliomelitico) ai genitori viene oramai sempre proposta come minimo l'esavalente (i 4 più anti-emofilo e anti pertossico) che costa però per ciascuna fiala di più dei 6 vaccini che lo compongono comprati separatamente.”

“La Merck qualche anno fa fu costretta a ritirare urgentemente dal mercato oltre un milione di vaccini contro la meningite contaminati....”

“...A parte le frodi scientifiche vere e proprie, che sono più frequenti di quanto si pensi, alcuni sondaggi recenti hanno mostrato che nel 50% circa degli studi ci sono dati rimaneggiati o falsificati, cioè si presentano solo i dati positivi di un certo farmaco, dimenticandosi di quelli negativi...”

“...La quasi totalità delle ricerche biomediche oggi è finanziata dalle industrie farmaceutiche che pagano anche gli abbonamenti dei medici alle riviste internazionali, controllando così indirettamente anche gli editori.”

“Chi riceve i finanziamenti ha delle clausole contrattuali da rispettare che soddisfino come è ovvio le esigenze del finanziatore.”

“Sempre più spesso accade che quegli autori che raccomandano specifici vaccini o farmaci risultino essere sul libro paga della ditta farmaceutica interessata.”

Tutte le citazioni sono tratte da “Le 10 Chiavi della salute” di Filippo Ongaro (Salus 2008)

Federico Povoleri

  

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3587


ARTICOLI CORRELATI:
*Prendere il toro per le corna* di Freeman
http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3586

"Vaccine Nation" sottotitolato in italiano
http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3584



.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Agosto 2010)

Ecco, dopo aver letto questo sono di nuovo in dubbio se fare o meno il vaccino anti-rosolia o darmi al fatalismo...


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2010)

Molto interessante... chissà quanta gente si è vaccinata l'anno scorso per quella bufala planetaria dell'H1N1...


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto interessante... chissà quanta gente si è vaccinata l'anno scorso per quella bufala planetaria dell'H1N1...


... mica tanti sai  l'informazione in internet ha dato i suoi buoni frutti ... il problema e' la televisione


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Agosto 2010)

Che quella delle case farmaceutiche sia una delle peggiori e più potenti mafie mondiali è oramai risaputo. Probabilmente il loro potere è superiore perfino a quello dei petrolieri.
La scienza farmaceutica, come tutte le altre scienze, come tutto al mondo, è passibile di diversi tipi di utilizzo, e quello disonesto, come sempre, è il più redditizio.
La coltivazione metodica di una cultura dogmatica, in qualsiasi forma essa si sviluppi, è alla base delle nostre società, dove l'individuo è solo componente e mai protagonista. Una cultura del sé, l'autodisciplina introspettiva, l'accettazione del valore di responsabilità individuale sono gli unici mezzi per superare lo scoglio della dipendenza dai grandi poteri.
Nel frattempo ci muoviamo a fatica come polli allevati in batteria.


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

*Big Pharma: truffe e bugie sulla nostra salute.     *



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epa1Yc7WFS8


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mica tanti sai  l'informazione in internet ha dato i suoi buoni frutti ... il problema e' la televisione


 Tanti tanti... ad un certo punto c'erano le file per strada, tipo in Francia. Certo che poi fortunatamente il passa parola in rete ha funzionato!


----------



## Mari' (2 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanti tanti... ad un certo punto c'erano le file per strada, tipo in Francia. Certo che poi fortunatamente il passa parola in rete ha funzionato!


*Il ministro della salute polacco contro la vaccinazione H1N1 sub ita     *

Che palle sta ministro:up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bohLwfOHoD8


http://www.ilsalvagente.it/Sezione....', Fazio: ''Critica politica''&idSezione=4861​ 

Notizia di appena 6giorni fa:
http://www.unita.it/notizie_flash/126005/influenza_aolanda_al_macero_quasi_mln_dosi_vaccino_hn


----------

